# Another Recommended Coffee from Rave



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Rave have hit the mark for me once again, bought 500g of the Rwanda Impala red bourbon about 10 days ago and finally cracked it open last night and wow.

Its as their taste notes describe with a hint of the bakewell tart thing that the Londinium DSOL Rwandan had going on, not the strongest of coffees as Rave say but just very very tasty, only tried it as a flat white so far 20g in and 30g out and loving the flavours, so it seems the Great Jampit Drought has had a good side effect. Just try some for yourself:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/single-origin-coffee?product_id=125


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Great, I've got some waiting for me too. Should be opening mine in 3 days or so!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Well Rave have hit the mark for me once again, bought 500g of the Rwanda Impala red bourbon about 10 days ago and finally cracked it open last night and wow.
> 
> Its as their taste notes describe with a hint of the bakewell tart thing that the Londinium DSOL Rwandan had going on, not the strongest of coffees as Rave say but just very very tasty, only tried it as a flat white so far 20g in and 30g out and loving the flavours, so it seems the Great Jampit Drought has had a good side effect. Just try some for yourself:
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/single-origin-coffee?product_id=125


That's sold. Me on it Charlie , got a bit to work through at moment ( fudge , signature and the DSOL, all form rave ) . Will add it to my list to try though definately.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's sold. Me on it Charlie , got a bit to work through at moment ( fudge , signature and the DSOL, all form rave ) . Will add it to my list to try though definately.


I'm not getting as much mouthfeel as I was with the LOndinium DSOL Rwandan as yet but that could be down to it not being 100% dialled in yet and I was using the LM Strada 22g basket updosed to 23g in and 30-32 out a lot with the DSOL beans.

I'd imagine with the L1 this coffee should taste immense.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I'm not getting as much mouthfeel as I was with the LOndinium DSOL Rwandan as yet but that could be down to it not being 100% dialled in yet and I was using the LM Strada 22g basket updosed to 23g in and 30-32 out a lot with the DSOL beans.
> 
> I'd imagine with the L1 this coffee should taste immense.


Sounds nice, that DSOL was the best coffee I tasted all year.


----------

